# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  venetian blinds

## dtklamf

am i blind or just not looking hard enough but where oh where do i find venetians (pvc or aluminium) with a 2.15m width and 1.4m drop? am i looking at something custom made here? 
these ugly old timber malfunctioning venetians have got to go!

----------


## Honorary Bloke

> am i blind or just not looking hard enough but where oh where do i find venetians (pvc or aluminium) with a 2.15m width and 1.4m drop? am i looking at something custom made here? 
> these ugly old timber malfunctioning venetians have got to go!

  Yes. Probably custom as window sizes are all over the place these days. The drop can usually be adjusted by the user on-site, but the width . . .

----------


## dtklamf

yeah cheers for that.I'm yet to find anything over 1.8 in the old white ones.Timber seems readily available but to be honest I hate the things!

----------


## TermiMonster

Try Spotlight, they carry a range, though I can't guarantee sizes.
Some can be trimmed to width as well, so if you get one a bit oversize, you can trim it down.  If you're real keen, they are not that hard to dismantle and cut down, but you don't want to make the old 100mm too short trick.
Good luck
TM

----------

